# DIMM, I and DIMM, J



## Tonymay (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there a difference between Dimm I and Dimm J when it comes to Computer memory (RAM) ?

I just installed a new 1 GB Stick of memory in a pc.
The stick that is already in the pc states on it as DIMM J and the new stick states DIMM I.

Does anyone know if this makes a difference?
The pc DOES lock up once booted with the 2 different sticks of memory.
With the 1 stick of memory (DIMM J) the pc runs fine.

It's on an HP Pavillian m8300f pc running Windows 7 ultimate 64 Bit with 2 blue sockets for ram and 2 black sockets for ram.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Where are you seeing DIMM I and DIMM J? On the motherboard, in the manual or from an application?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What are the specs of the RAM (brand and model number)

Does the PC boot with just the new RAM installed?


----------



## Tonymay (Apr 26, 2011)

I see this on the memory stick itself.


----------



## Tonymay (Apr 26, 2011)

The brand is PNY and the model # is (as stated on the new stick), AOQIT-T AND PO147898.

And, NO, the pc does not boot up with the new ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC will not boot with ONLY the new stick installed then it is bad or not compatible.


----------



## Tonymay (Apr 26, 2011)

The specs are as follows:
HP Media Center PC:
Model; m8300f
AMD Athlon 64x2
Dual Core Processor 6000+
3072MB system Memory
4 Memory slots- 2 Black/2 Blue
Running on 1-1GB Stick
Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
300 watt power supply

Nvidia Geforce 6150se nforce 430 built into MBoard Display adapter 128 MB ram

Atapi DVD A DH16A3L SCSI CDROM


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with teammate Tyree most likely cause is incompatible RAM

Try using Crucial Memory Advisor to find compatible RAM.

Computer memory upgrades for HP - Compaq Pavilion Media Center m8300f Desktop/PC from Crucial.com


----------

